# New EOS Digital Solution Disk Software 31.4A for Windows (September 8, '16)



## tq0cr5i (Sep 8, 2016)

Almost half a year later, a new EOS Digital Solution Disk Software (31.3A --> 31.4A) has been released.

Also standalone installer of new version DPP and EU, etc.

Enjoy!
Qing

http://search-hk.canon-asia.com/canon__hk_tc__hk_tc/search.x?q=&ie=utf8&cat=0&ct=Support&pagemax=10&imgsize=1&pdf=ok&zoom=1&hf=category%09zubaken&cf=model_sm%3AEOS-1D+X+Mark+II&modelName=EOS-1D+X+Mark+II&ref=www.canon.com.hk&pid=tIbrrmt803I42FJLD5lYMw..&qid=34foq-vOk0FO-zvswvXu2d-B52mgXtus&d=DOWNLOADS%09Windows+10+%28x64%29


----------

